# Equipment for Boston



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Have Skid steers, loaders, plows ready to travel and work. 917-420-3804. On plane til noon EST today (Wed). Leave message


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

If you make contact with someone let me know


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Will do - problem is they're out working!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MajorDave;1955195 said:


> Have Skid steers, loaders, plows ready to travel and work. 917-420-3804. On plane til noon EST today (Wed). Leave message


If you go make sure you're wearing a Yankees hat and jacket.....Thumbs Up


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha Buff - that's a recipe for disaster - although I was born there!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Ill ride with ya dave. Always down to work and i have a lot of friends in the area


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

alldayrj;1955666 said:


> Ill ride with ya dave. Always down to work and i have a lot of friends in the area


Cool. Just no takers...looks like NYC will be getting some Sunday action


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Its really amazing that nothing comes of this pretty much all of the time I hear people are buried - 8 feet of snow - but NO ONE NEEDS any help?? Seems like someone would know someone! Hate to sit here with a truck idling or other stuff available as well - hell - could get a number of more trucks too...


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Its weird but on the flipside i dont think weve ever taken help. By the time you mobilize, arrange and agree on everything, is it really worth it. I would need 20 hrs of work guaranteed to make that move. Even the blizzard teo years ago we had it under control by the end of the day saturday


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

alldayrj;1958268 said:


> Its weird but on the flipside i dont think weve ever taken help. By the time you mobilize, arrange and agree on everything, is it really worth it. I would need 20 hrs of work guaranteed to make that move. Even the blizzard teo years ago we had it under control by the end of the day saturday


Tue - but seems like with FEMA called in etc etc...their would be some equip needed...but I'm just whining since we weren't activated! haha - steak and wine tonight!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

alldayrj;1958268 said:


> Its weird but on the flipside i dont think weve ever taken help. By the time you mobilize, arrange and agree on everything, is it really worth it. I would need 20 hrs of work guaranteed to make that move. Even the blizzard teo years ago we had it under control by the end of the day saturday


We were up there for that and maybe private guys had it under control but the city didn't know whether to sh!t or wind their watch lol. We were there for over a week.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Brian Young;1958417 said:


> We were up there for that and maybe private guys had it under control but the city didn't know whether to sh!t or wind their watch lol. We were there for over a week.


Brian, can you text me some Points of Contacts?


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Most private up here are good as far as I can tell driving around. Its the state and towns that are calling in help from NY, NJ & PA DOT. Its been so bad I've had to plow out my street multiple times just to get out to clear my properties.


----------

